# air ride vinyls?



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

kinda looking for a various assortment of vinyls pertaining to "air ride" not sure of anything custom im just looking if anyone knows of a good spot. thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: air ride vinyls? (Swbd4L)*

Hey


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i thought it would be cool to get some that say air ride equiped just like the transport trucks! lol


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_i thought it would be cool to get some that say air ride equiped just like the transport trucks! lol


Andrew did that on his rear fender. I think it looked awesome
blacksunshine do a mega order of them!
I only rock pink stickers tho


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_
Andrew did that on his rear fender. I think it looked awesome
blacksunshine do a mega order of them!
I only rock pink stickers tho



i dont remember that, now i got to go look thru some pics


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

haha perfect!
that would solve the issue of coming out from a store to find some guy standing at your car trying to figure out how you drive so low!
i want a couple of white ones if someone make them.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_i can get them made just let me know









ill take 1 in white! pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

Iv had thes on my site in red for over a year and only sold 4. So as far as making a huge run of them. I wouldnt. But hay if its a post on the board Im sure everyone will jump on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

I own a legit sign company. Let me know if i can do anything for you.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

just a thought, but what about one that looked like our air bag avatars?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*










http://www.astickymess.com


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

^^^^ROFL


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

picking up the sheep for sure


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*









thats awesome


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_









http://www.astickymess.com

Shawn I need one of those sheep for my tank ASAP


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_










me wants


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Static--)*

I want one of these! where can i get!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

It's from ride technologies. it's part of their logo but it's been cut off. I think Vagwhore has some. Might want to PM him.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
Shawn I need one of those sheep for my tank ASAP

visit the site I posted or IM Bart Taylor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Be careful where you post John. As you aren't a banner advertiser. I am merely linking a site I know of. 
I have a plotter. I don't advertise though. I am not going to pay for advertising here. Its far too expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Yep, it is too expensive. I know what it costs or roughly what it does to run a forum and it's nowhere near what they are asking IMO.
I used to run a popular forum about 8 years ago


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

any sites with the "bags get bitches"?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: air ride vinyls? (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Hey


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*








wow....nothing like taking the time to come up with an idea and having someone steal it. Get original


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wait are you saying you are the first one to have bags get bitches?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*








haha nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

cleaned up the thread a bit, keep the selling out of here. contact each other through IMs or emails. or go pay for advertising.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

It's just not affordable on the forums to pay for advertising.










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:08 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

this thread is about air ride vinyl.... not advertising cost.
wanna know why it costs so much.... compare this forum's rank to the one you used to operate 8 years ago....
#17 vs. #???
http://boardreader.com/sp/VWvo....html

Lets get some more air ride vinyl pics goin on in here


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

just ordered mine"bags get mints"


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (mmm222)*

Kevin has done some good work for me with vinyl cuts and makes etc. thanks a lot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_Kevin has done some good work for me with vinyl cuts and makes etc. thanks a lot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks boss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mmm222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_just ordered mine"bags get mints"
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

just put this on. dont like the placement so im gonna move it...good thing BLKSUNSHINE sent me 2
















oh and bitches better not steal my other decal










_Modified by Kiddie Rose at 7:54 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

looks good dude haha. id lol at the omghi2u one if i saw it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*

Brandon, Yes this is about air ride vinyls but the Mod mentioned something directed towards me so i commented.
I highly doubt that you were being original when coming up with the "bags get bitches" sticker design. 
It's just a funny phrase / design, just like you selling shockers as well as everyone else. I'm sure that wasn't original of your to do but it's one of those universal things IMO.
Can't we all get along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:29 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

prove me wrong and I'll send ya a free roll of flat black vinyl...or you can just keep mikes.... find a site that sold it before me. 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bags+get+bitches+sticker



_Modified by diive4sho at 11:49 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Listen man I am not going to get into this argument. 
I have seen them on minitrucks since 98....... 
Google


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

anyone else got some crazy ideas for vinyls? lets see it/hear it!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

my buddy made a run of 'Beer, bags, bitches' decals a while back. 
lettering and then picture versions


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

get low get hoes <-copyright


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_prove me wrong and I'll send ya a free roll of flat black vinyl...or you can just keep mikes.... find a site that sold it before me. 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bags+get+bitches+sticker
_Modified by diive4sho at 11:49 AM 8-26-2009_

Anyone can put three words together and make a funny phrase.
Remember, your just doing vinyls now for fun










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:02 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

where's your license??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_where's your license??









I have my business license for my sign company. you seen it. It's on my wall above my table


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_just put this on. dont like the placement so im gonna move it...good thing BLKSUNSHINE sent me 2
















oh and bitches better not steal my other decal









_Modified by Kiddie Rose at 7:54 PM 8-25-2009_

soooo mr. make it rail gets low.... sexxxy 
ok but for the record brandon was the first ive seen and can find to say and sell "bags get bitches"
butttttt the oh so common phrase "bags are for bitches" is where he got the idea. 
if you gooo way back in the vortex archives and search for a bagged passat on benz wheels that was part of balls deep squad (not balls deep crew from finland) he was rocking a **** coils sicker and some one else posted up a bags are for bitches sticker in the thread. showing that those go wayyy back befor all you scene kids started getting air. 
im a vortex geek get over it. 
now can every one stop internet fighting and just accept the fact that vinyl cutters are cheap now a day so any one can be a professional. 


_Modified by Minty_Fresh at 12:05 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

NO!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

thats the joke... obviously got the idea from bags are for bitches... never denied that
anyway I'll see what I can come up with tonight and I'll post it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

back2basics gets bitchez


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

now thats original... Can I Haz 1?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

uber rare 25 doorrra


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

25 dora!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4541236


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

What kind of files do you need for the vinyl cutter? AI? PDF? EPS? I have got some designs i want to get made.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

EPS


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

I got like 75 of these made a little while back, I have 25 red, 25 black, and 25 silver. Since I dont have air anymore, thought I might as well share. PM me for pricing :rollseyes:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn dude you are really selling hard hahaha


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_damn dude you are really selling hard hahaha 

Well I was told by a mod that I couldnt have my for sale thread...so yeah he told me to post here.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

http://www.stancedesign.com has a few Air Ride oriented stickers. They've helped design the Air Affair shirts and stickers as well as various graphics for Air forum members http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_http://www.stancedesign.com has a few Air Ride oriented stickers. They've helped design the Air Affair shirts and stickers as well as various graphics for Air forum members http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

right on. keep the idea's and pictures comin! always cool to see what unique idea's people have


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

I am getting these made, im hoping to have them for the air affair.
PM me if your interested and wont be there
















probably just in black or white unless i have more people interested in other colors


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Damnit. now I can't debut that same concept.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

looks legit man.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ive been toying with the idea for a while, these were the first two i liked though
i should have them at air affair if i can get em in time


_Modified by blue bags at 10:47 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

i know this is for air-ride but:
on a static car "Bags are for Groceries?"


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (vdubfrodo09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfrodo09* »_i know this is for air-ride but:
on a static car "Bags are for Groceries?"
















http://www.stancedesign.com/pr...eries http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
http://www.stancedesign.com/pr...eries http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hehe


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com

:thumbup:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

i like the second design, but if i were to put it on my car, id cut out Air ride, and just have the cursive Addiction and the Bag. 

nice stuff!:thumbup:


----------

